# Van through car wash?



## murdoch (10 Dec 2016)

Anyone know if a mercedes vito will fit through an automatic car wash?


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Dec 2016)

Best ask the people operating the machinery. 

We're getting the company van signwritten/wrapped on Monday, and one concern I have still is that the logos will get damaged by a carwash. The "signwriter" is reassuring, but even so it's a concern - the whole thing is heading for £1000, when you take everything into account. 

Ours is a VW Caddy, not Transit-sized though, a bit smaller. It wil go through a carwash. 

I think the Vito may be too big, even though it looks narrower than a transit - might depend on the configuration. Ask them.

There are a few round here that wash 'by hand,' using steam lances and gentle jet washing - they get good results, and they're not too slow.


----------



## Rorschach (10 Dec 2016)

Get a hand wash done and ask them not to use pressure washers or least not on signage if you have it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2016)

Why wash it? They go wrong when you wash them.


----------



## lurker (10 Dec 2016)

Auto car washes round here have all closed
Plenty of illegal hand car washes though


----------



## lurker (10 Dec 2016)

murdoch":2m91otsx said:


> Anyone know if a mercedes vito will fit through an automatic car wash?



Why do you ask, can't your Mrs reach the roof?


----------



## marcros (10 Dec 2016)

they wont take my discovery in my local one. i would just go to the hand wash one


----------



## david123 (10 Dec 2016)

I just take a chance once a year and have it washed regardless.


----------



## JWLeaper (10 Dec 2016)

Mine did without a problem.

Edited to add the wrap wasn't damaged either.


----------



## Blister (10 Dec 2016)

My vehicle gets washed every time it rains


----------



## timbo614 (10 Dec 2016)

Don't bother untill someone writes "Clean Me" on it.


----------



## banjerbill (11 Dec 2016)

When business was slack I got a job as a valeter with a Mercedes dealer and put Vitos through the car wash all the time.

Bill


----------



## whiskywill (13 Dec 2016)

lurker":dkgv7xdm said:


> Auto car washes round here have all closed
> Plenty of illegal hand car washes though



Why are they illegal?


----------



## lurker (13 Dec 2016)

whiskywill":1vqh43xd said:


> lurker":1vqh43xd said:
> 
> 
> > Auto car washes round here have all closed
> ...



staffed by romanians earning two quid an hour :x


----------



## roosaann (25 Aug 2017)

Hi,I even saw speciall pressure washer for Vito. You may use 2400-3000 psi pressure washer and I’m sure it will work fine.Just make sure you use a car washing nozzle, otherwise you'll be stripping the poor thing bare! And spray from a distance, not fewer than 18 inches. Don’t just use a hose. Enough pressure will spray your paint off AND also don’t use the brushes as they will scratch your paint.


----------



## bracspin (25 Aug 2017)

I have a VW Transporter T5. Use my local Sainsbury car wash but make sure I fold the wing mirrors back. The advantage is that it does an under chassis wash which you cannot do by hand. Check whether your van will fit between the guide rails.


----------



## RossJarvis (26 Aug 2017)

david123":1837vd0d said:


> I just take a chance once a year and have it washed regardless.



Same here, the day before the MOT, it seems to work 2 out of 3 times.


----------

